# Trigger



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

The life of Willie Nelson's guitar. I thought this was an interesting and well written article:

http://www.texasmonthly.com/story/trigger


----------



## corkynhouston (May 31, 2013)

*Great Story*

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice read !


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

I sure my Taylor will look like that one day as much as I play.


----------

